# Hello From Salem, MA



## BovaMarine (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello from Salem, MA. My name is Robert Bova and I sail a 1983 Barberis Show 34 named "Dream Catcher". She is a Doug Peterson design built in Italy. I have been sailing for over 30 years. My sailing adventures have included multiple trips to Halifax, N.S, and Bermuda. I have also crossed the North Atlantic from Lunenburg N.S to The Netherlands via the Channel Islands. In 1999, I got married and for our Honeymoon, my wife Ellen and I took a year off from work to go cruising. We left in Oct 1999 and made our way South to Georgetown Bahamas. The 1999-2000 New Years Eve party was spent anchored at Norman's Cay with the party being at McDuff's. What a time!!

We are now living ashore in Beverly, MA. Dream Catcher is docked at Palmer's Cover Yacht Club in Salem, MA.

I presently work for Soundown Corporation, which is a noise and vibration control company Soundown - TBackground. Before Soundown, I have worked as a ship agent and Pilot Boat Captain.

Regards,
Robert Bova
BovaMarine


----------

